# Aurasound Linaeum monopole tweeter



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

ok so i got them today and couldnt help myself. had to throw them in although install is lackin at this point. they are high passed at 2.5khz 12db/oct. Mids are my aura MR6.2 components LP at 2khz 24db/oct.

so how do they sound? man oh man do i have a big smile on my face  . after level matching and toying with positions (sound best in kicks vertically aimed at you) i threw in a few cd's and listened. First was Paul oakenfold live at shadow lounge. I always like to play some techno to begin evaluating trebble and the Auras passed with flying colors. VERY detailed and most notably a really open and encompassing sound which really improved staging. Next Scott Buwaldas Sound Quality Summit CD handed out to those who attended. It's a geat mix that test all aspects of you system and includes tracks from Dire Straits, a Focal demo disc track, some classical, and more. Again wonderful reproduction of the highs, voices were very natural and realistic, cymbals super defined down to the slightest nuances. Very similar to the sound of ribbons, if just a little softer in the ultra high region... of course this is a simple drop in and unequalized.

unfortunately i cant give a better review due to the slow pace of my install (damn school  ). i'll try and get a move on it but its pretty unlikely that i'll be done anytime soon because i'm going to Playa del Carmen next week thru thanksgiving and then Colombia (yes south america) over xmas break. 

http://www.aurasound.com/pdf/ntl25-354-4a.pdf


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

nevermind


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

i have an extra pair i wont be using for a while... if you're interested


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

best of all its only about 1.5" deep...


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

nevermind


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

wrote ya back


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

...and where did you got them from?


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

found a couple for sale and bought them


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

nevermind


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

I know your source. MOOOO HA HA HA!  . I have a pair coming.


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)




----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

oh man... why no 1 tells???  it's not like i'm gonna replace my Dayton RS for the Auras... 



















but maybe try them at home if the price is right...


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

call christine at unital she has some ($21 each+ ground shipping plus tax--they label it AR52520204 for some reason and call it a "monopole" not sure its the same


or you can order them direct from aurasound contact

Michael <[email protected]>

for $25 each + shipping

25 each +shipping


happy hunting folks

update

from 

mike at aurasound



> That model number(AR52520204) is from the original line source speakers. The model number you requested (NTL25-354-4A ) is from the baby grand series speakers.



so it seems its best to order direct from aurasound for the updated model


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

oh, very cool... price is certainly right... what do you think it compares to?
Thanks a lot

Regrads
Leo


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

unical only has a few sets left so you might wanna hurry. if they run out and anyone still wants a pair, i can sell you my extra set as it looks like i'm doing an all dayton setup


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

id bet the daytons are hard to beat IMO, for the price

but then againg the daytons are HUGE and not really a good fit for the car unless you can fit them

wouldnt work in my car without some dash modification


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

Man am i glad VW used tweeters with a 4" mounting diameter on the dash... how lucky...


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

very lucky indeed  it will be hard to beat those for $100 bucks

im ordering a pair of these aurasound tweets, the technoligy is rather old it seems

there are some threads over on diyaudio.com


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

newtitan said:


> very lucky indeed  it will be hard to beat those for $100 bucks
> 
> im ordering a pair of these aurasound tweets, the technoligy is rather old it seems
> 
> there are some threads over on diyaudio.com


old indeed. i also saw something of a revision to the tech in a new tweeter. already forgot where i saw it tho


----------



## dwyers99 (Jul 11, 2005)

hey can you compare your aura mid (mr62) to another more well known premade set

i am running the mr62 now and i will be putting 100 watts to ea. and want to be sure this is sufficient

in my experience so far this mids lacks a bit under 100hz and will bottom out like suddenly w/ not much distortion build up

just real curious about your take on this mid cuz i am trying to decide whether to keep it or not and have not had many sets to compare too

a lack of experience with different drivers sucks...nothing like real world listening in a good install/setup..and these are scarce in these parts


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

dwyers99 said:


> hey can you compare your aura mid (mr62) to another more well known premade set
> 
> i am running the mr62 now and i will be putting 100 watts to ea. and want to be sure this is sufficient
> 
> ...


first thing i can tell you is work on your install. these mids are not what i would call shy in midbass performance. they arent midbass monsters but i have not had mine bottom once and i'm throwing over twice as much power as you. i was actually surprised at their output since i can hardly see them move nearly as much as other mids i have.

are the outer and inner door skins very well damped? any extra deadener behind the midbass? solid baffle decoupled from the actual mid? 

i would really try and take care of everything else before swapping the set out. it's one of the nicest and most neutral out-of-box sets i've heard.


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

kappa546 said:


> old indeed. i also saw something of a revision to the tech in a new tweeter. already forgot where i saw it tho


so which version did you review the old one or the new one?


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

newtitan said:


> so which version did you review the old one or the new one?


I think he review the older ones from unical. I think I will call arua and order a pair of the new ones also to compare the two.

So Kappa where would you rank them with other tweeters you have used?


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

quick update got my pair in the mail today from aurasound

so it appears they indeed have a few left

heres a few pics incase folks were interested

FRONT












REAR


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

thats weird... mine look different.


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

hey what do your look like?? post a pic 

I know you have an older version (well assuming you bought yours at unital)


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

how do i post a pic?


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

either upload it direct (using "manage your attachments")

or also you can post the image to photobucket.com (its free), 

and then post it using the image tags


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

ok let's see...


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

interesting your actually look to be of better build qaulity hmmm

willing to ship em to npdang? and Ill do the same---- so we can compare them

the dude at aurasound said I had the upgraded model, but your's not only look to be of better build qaulity, the actual tweter film and surround look in better shape than mine lol

wonder if your set is sheilded as they told me your set was from a older bookshelf model ?

interesting


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

yea i'll send dang a set... i'm leaving for mexico this weekend tho so hit me a pm with his address and i'll get one shipped before i leave


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

kappa546 said:


> ok let's see...


Ok I got mine today. Mine look like yours Kappa546. Newtitan is yours silk. I'm not sure about the ones me and kappa have, but it looks to be a plastic material, but I could be wrong. If yours are the silk ones, these are suppose to be the better ones.


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

Here-I-Come said:


> Ok I got mine today. Mine look like yours Kappa546. Newtitan is yours silk. I'm not sure about the ones me and kappa have, but it looks to be a plastic material, but I could be wrong. If yours are the silk ones, these are suppose to be the better ones.



yeah mine are silk, I see now you guys have the ones that radioshack used to sell in these speakers awhile back

heres a thread explaining the difference off diyaudio.com

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=33533&highlight=Linaeum

and you guys have what is called a monopole , whereas the ones I have are dipoled


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

newtitan said:


> and you guys have what is called a monopole , whereas the ones I have are dipoled


Nope. Yours are monopoles, too. A dipole radiates a signal out the back that's 180deg out of phase with the front signal, leading to a summed figure-8 response. Yours are sealed in back just like theirs, so they're monopoles. The dipole Linaeums look like figure 8's from the top, with loops clearly visible on the back just as on the front.

Those are interesting tweeters, with not so much top half-octave (irrelevant in a moving car anyway, IMO) but a sweet sound in the middle of the treble band. (I always thought the Linaeums sounded very similar to the Gallo tweets, despite the very different technology involved.) I'm not sure that their ultra-wide horizontal dispersion is ideal for car use, but the vertical dispersion is just right if you get them high enough and at the price it certainly doesn't hurt to experiment...


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

DS-21 said:


> Nope. Yours are monopoles, too. A dipole radiates a signal out the back that's 180deg out of phase with the front signal, leading to a summed figure-8 response. Yours are sealed in back just like theirs, so they're monopoles. The dipole Linaeums look like figure 8's from the top, with loops clearly visible on the back just as on the front.
> 
> Those are interesting tweeters, with not so much top half-octave (irrelevant in a moving car anyway, IMO) but a sweet sound in the middle of the treble band. (I always thought the Linaeums sounded very similar to the Gallo tweets, despite the very different technology involved.) I'm not sure that their ultra-wide horizontal dispersion is ideal for car use, but the vertical dispersion is just right if you get them high enough and at the price it certainly doesn't hurt to experiment...


Sounds like it might be great for kick panel mounting without having to worry about the angle to much do to its wide horizontal dispersion, sort of like the DLS Iridium 3" dome mid, then use a nice metal dome to rise the sound stage and play the top end details. something like the MBQ QSD 25mm titanium dome tweeter or the LPG 25na.

Hmmm a little food for thought. I will see what Npdang says about them, being I don't have a lot of time at to test them. Starting my own shop here in Miami and it has to be ready by Dec 3 for the grand opening.


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

Here-I-Come said:


> Sounds like it might be great for kick panel mounting without having to worry about the angle to much do to its wide horizontal dispersion


If you like the sound of massive time-smearing due to early reflections, sure...


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

DS-21 said:


> If you like the sound of massive time-smearing due to early reflections, sure...


can you exlpain what that means? im clueless   

just trying to learn here


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

newtitan said:


> can you exlpain what that means? im clueless
> 
> just trying to learn here


Well, first you need to learn something key about the human auditory system, namely that the brain is relatively time-insensitive and will sum signals that arrive within a certain window as an original sound, whereas signals that arrive after that are processed as reflections of the original sound. With wide dispersion, kicks will bouncing sound all over hard plastic/metal surfaces such as sill-plates, fuse covers, pedals, and so on. Some of those are fairly irrelevant, as the reflected signal will only reach your ears after bouncing off of 90 other things and being reduced in amplitude to who-cares levels. However, a good number of those reflections will reach your ears at close enough in time to contaminate the original signal. Hence time-smearing.

So wide dispersion drivers are bad for kicks, and indeed most car uses. Then again, if you have narrow-dispersion drivers mounted in kicks you better have ears on your ankles. The moral of the story is to avoid wasting good drivers by exiling them to kickpanels!


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

DS-21 said:


> If you like the sound of massive time-smearing due to early reflections, sure...


Ok quick question about your above statement. Are you saying do to its/any driver with a wide horizontal dispersion you will get smearing of sound do to early reflections.

If this is the case I will have to agree to dis-agree. The DLS dome 3" mid has one of the widest dispersion if not the widest of any caraudio driver on the market, key caraudio. In most cases you can almost mount it flat in the kicks and get great image and staging. Don't get me wrong here, I know the 3" dome and this driver are totally different animals here, but if wide dispersion and early reflections is all we have worry about with the driver, I'm not too worried. 

Early reflection is a problem for just about any driver you put in a car. Cars are just full of hard surfaces for sound to reflect off of. The good thing is if you are using the kicks, you have a better chance of controlling them. Some sound adsorption treatment (sound adsorption foam) under the dash and the carpet itself goes a long way with this. Just try to remove on hard and flat surface that is near the driver. As we know the low the frequency the thicker the foam/ absorption material has to be. So with that being said at the frequency this driver will be play at a little absorption should go a long way.

Now on the flip side of this, if your statement is only direct at the Aura Linaeum monopole tweeter I ask please explain a little more also. I'm always ready to learn something new. 

Thanks for any info you can provide.

Mark


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

DS-21 said:


> Well, first you need to learn something key about the human auditory system, namely that the brain is relatively time-insensitive and will sum signals that arrive within a certain window as an original sound, whereas signals that arrive after that are processed as reflections of the original sound. With wide dispersion, kicks will bouncing sound all over hard plastic/metal surfaces such as sill-plates, fuse covers, pedals, and so on. Some of those are fairly irrelevant, as the reflected signal will only reach your ears after bouncing off of 90 other things and being reduced in amplitude to who-cares levels. However, a good number of those reflections will reach your ears at close enough in time to contaminate the original signal. Hence time-smearing.
> 
> So wide dispersion drivers are bad for kicks, and indeed most car uses. Then again, if you have narrow-dispersion drivers mounted in kicks you better have ears on your ankles. The moral of the story is to avoid wasting good drivers by exiling them to kickpanels!


Man you are quick, you posted that before I could finish my above post. 

Now are you saying Kickpanel mounting is a bad thing.


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

anyone send one to dang for testing


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

woops never sent him mine, I figured he had too much stuff to test already

hey dang you want to test my pair??


----------



## Headknocker (Feb 3, 2006)

Interesting thread. It's particularly interesting to me since the mains and CC in my HT system are Aura LSW-828M's and the highly-acclaimed Aura LSC-537M(?)...both featuring the Lineaum monopole tweeter. I have the old one, NOT the silk version. 

I also have Aura comps in my ride(check my sig) so I'm fully aware of the quality of Aura's silk dome MR1 tweets. 

Both are great in their own way. Personally, I can't imagine too many car audio tweets sounding sweeter than the MR1's. They're detailed, bright and airy but never brittle or harsh. There's also a tinge of warmth in their sonic character so they're never fatiguing. Piano and acoustic guitar sound superb and electric guitar doesn't sound too shabby either  

I consider my Aura HT speakers to be quite good with music but they absolutely rock for HT. 

It's a darn shame that AuraSystems sold their sound division(AuraSound) around six years ago since the parent company was having financial difficulties due to other problems. AuraSound still exists but the new company barely has any recognition in car audio circles anymore.

Thanks again for the thread.


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

I just wish those subwoofers were cheaper, I dream of those darn things


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

The Aura Monopole has a wide180° horizontal dispersion and controlled vertical dispersion.


----------

